

Ask HN: Searching for a JS Library - throaway_accnt

There is this particular javascript Library, the name of which I am not able to recall.<p>Are there any Directories/Forums/otherwise useful resources where I can  search this.<p>(Googling doesnt help since I dont know the name of the library)
======
eudoxus
<http://www.jsdb.io/>

~~~
throaway_accnt
Thanks!

~~~
adrian_pop
did you find it? just curios which js library doesn't let you take a nap.

------
adrian_pop
or <http://microjs.com/>

